
Too Much Revenue, Not Enough Growth - toffer
http://blog.tomevslin.com/2008/08/too-much-revenu.html
======
zkinion
The foundation of this whole bubble is too much (often its not that much)
growth and no revenue or even future hope of revenue what-so-ever.

In short, there's a lot of bullshit start ups out there.

------
axod
It'd be interesting to hear what 37s make of this, as it seems like they went
for revenue rather than growth. Personally I agree with the growth then
revenue strategy, but I guess it depends on what you want to create, and what
size market you think you could get.

